# Sinita - anyone know the story?



## Pearlydewdrop (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi, i have read that Sinita is now pregnant after adopting 2 kids and a few failed ivf attempts and she had given up hope of ever having children naturally - she is in her forties i think! Seems there is hope!! Anyone know any more on the story?? Not sure how or with who or exactly how old she is?


----------



## Pearlydewdrop (Jan 16, 2009)

oh - I just read the other thread about the same thing   Sorry!! Ignore me ha ha!! I should read before typing! As you were!!!


----------



## Pearlydewdrop (Jan 16, 2009)

found this link

http://www.madeformums.com/celebs/sinitta-announces-pregnancy/5102.html

She is in her forties so it is a nice story. Hope she sails through it all to have a lovely baba!!


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

aww what a lovely story xx


----------

